# http basic auth was is das?



## Adi | tmine (14. November 2006)

hi Leute

Ich bin auf den Begriff http basic auth gestossen, nun frag ich mich was das genau ist. Kann mir das jemand erklären? Und wofür man das brauchen kann^^ 

thx


----------



## Gumbo (14. November 2006)

Basis-HTTP-Authentifizierung, RFC 2617


----------



## Adi | tmine (14. November 2006)

hmm gibts dat auch in Deutsch? :-( kann nit gut english aber danke mal für den link im Notfall wirds das auch tun ^^ 

thx


----------



## Dr Dau (14. November 2006)

Hallo!

Kurz und knapp: Verzeichnisse und Dateien mit Passwort schützen.

Gruss Dr Dau


----------

